# My 3 tanks



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

My 33 gallon tank and its occupants which are: 2 kribs 10 neons, 1 rummy nose, a pearl gourami, blue gourami, gold gourami, as well as 1 oto,1 rubber lip pleco, and two uknown i think the guys said they were a pair of aquedons???








Female krib (male is in rough shape at the moment)








parrot fish the obvious ruler of the tank..also the msot skiddish








The newest additions to the tank ...can anyone ID or sex these little guys??
























gold gourami








pearl gourami


----------



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

The 29 gallon tank and occupants....2 giant danios, 1 small salvini(on the way out), and sunfish recently caught from the lake








the big guy...hook (reminiscent of how he was caught) surprisingly very well behaved not easily startled and very peronable already eating out of my hand
















My 20 gallon tank occupants: 1 dwarf gourami, 1 butterfly cichlid, 1bronze cory,1 bolivian ram, 3 golden killifish
Tank with flash








without flash








female killifish and dwarf gourami








the whole gang 








butterfly cichlid








subdominant male killi








dominant male killi








bronze cory


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

nice tanks :thumb:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Very nice tanks and fish :thumb: but I am really in love with that sunfish!!! :drooling:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Your new, unknown pair in the 33 gallon tank are _Laetacara dorsigera_, a type of dwarf acara. Sexing can be a pain in the arse, but the last pic I would wager male, and in the second pic the one of the right I'd wage female (and hope they weren't pics of the same fish!! :lol: )).


----------



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

that is definatly the same fish lol


----------

